# Paludis und kde4-svn

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte mich nicht tiefgründig mit paludis beschäftigen, aber kde4-svn ausprobieren. Kann vielleicht jemand mal kurz die Schritte posten, mit denen ich über paludis zu kde4-svn ~amd64 komme, ohne wieder seitenweise Anleitungen lesen zu müssen?

```
playman -a kde
```

```
nano /etc/paludis/repositories/kde.conf

# Config generated by: /usr/bin/playman, version 0.1.5

#location = /var/paludis/repositories/kde

location = /usr/local/overlays/kde

format = ebuild

sync = git://www2.mailstation.de/git/genkde4svn.git

master_repository = gentoo

names_cache = ${location}/.cache/names

write_cache = /var/cache/paludis/metadata
```

```
paludis -s x-kde
```

```
paludis -i -p kdebase-scm*

paludis@1212212643: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/local/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-local' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Building target list...

Building dependency list...paludis@1212212643: [WARNING e.cache.save.failure] Couldn't create cache directory: mkdir '/var/cache/paludis/metadata/kde4-experimental' failed: No such file or directory

Query error:

  * In program paludis -i -p kdebase-scm*:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding NamedSetDepSpec 'kde-deps-scm*':

  * When adding PackageDepSpec '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  * All versions of '=app-office/akonadi-scm' are masked. Candidates are:

    * app-office/akonadi-scm:0::kde4-experimental: Masked by keywords (~amd64 ~x86)

paludis@1212212644: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/local/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-local' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

 * You have 1 unread news items (use 'eselect news' to read)
```

```
echo app-office/akonadi ~amd64 >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf

echo kde-base/automoc ~amd64 >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf

echo dev-libs/soprano ~amd64 >> /etc/paludis/keywords.conf

```

```
...

 ... When adding run dependencies as post dependencies:

  ... When adding PackageDepSpec 'net-libs/libwww':

  ... No visible packages matching 'net-libs/libwww', falling back to installed package 'net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7::installed'

paludis@1212212953: [WARNING e.cache.save.failure] Couldn't create cache directory: mkdir '/var/cache/paludis/metadata/kde4-experimental' failed: No suchfile or directory

Query error:

  * In program paludis -i -p kdebase-scm*:

  * When performing install action from command line:

  * When executing install task:

  * When building dependency list:

  * When adding NamedSetDepSpec 'kde-deps-scm*':

  * When adding PackageDepSpec '=dev-libs/soprano-scm':

  * All versions of '=dev-libs/soprano-scm' are masked. Candidates are:

    * dev-libs/soprano-scm:0::kde4-experimental: Masked by keywords ()

paludis@1212212953: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/local/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-local' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

 * You have 1 unread news items (use 'eselect news' to read)
```

```
keyword.conf:

kdebase-scm* *

package_unmask.conf:

kdebase-scm*
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich jetzt installiert. Aber wenn ich amarok oder k3b aus dem overlay installieren wil, muß ich in jdes der abhängigen ebuilds ~amd64 eintragen. Wie kann ich das umgehen?

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

/*:kde-svn::kde4-experimental *

*/*:scm::kde4-experimental *

Damit bekommst du alle Pakete in den Slots "kde:svn/scm" aus dem Overay kde4-experimental automatisch unmasked.

Wenn das noch nicht reicht, kannst du das letzte * durch ~amd64 ersetzen.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
*/*:kde-svn::kde4-experimental ~amd64

*/*:scm::kde4-experimental ~amd64
```

```
paludis -i -p kfloppy

...These packages will be installed:

* kde-base/kfloppy :kde-4 [R 4.0.4] <target>

    -debug -htmlhandbook

    2.25 MBytes to download
```

in kfloppy-scm ~amd64 eingefügt

```
..These packages will be installed:

* kde-base/kfloppy::kde4-experimental :kde-svn [S scm] <target>

    -debug -htmlhandbook
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
*/*:kde-svn::kde4-experimental ~amd64

*/*:scm::kde4-experimental ~amd64

kdebase-scm/* ~amd64

kdebase/* ~amd64

*/* amd64

kdebase-scm* *
```

```
...* When adding build dependencies as pre dependencies:

  * When adding PackageDepSpec '>=kde-base/libkleo-scm:kde-svn':

  * All versions of '>=kde-base/libkleo-scm:kde-svn' are masked. Candidates are:

    * kde-base/libkleo-scm:kde-svn::kde4-experimental: Masked by keywords ()

paludis@1212309850: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/local/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-local' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).
```

----------

## Phlogiston

```

paludis -s x-kde

paludis@1212332754: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/portage-overlays/kde/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-kde' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Sync x-kde

sync x-kde>  * '/usr/local/portage-overlays/kde' exists but it is not a Git repository

Sync error:

  * In program paludis (--show-reasons summary --show-use-descriptions new --continue-on-failure if-satisfied --dl-downgrade warning --debug-build none) -s x-kde:

  * When performing sync action from command line:

  * When executing sync task:

  * When syncing repository 'x-kde':

  * When syncing repository 'x-kde':

  * sync of '/usr/local/portage-overlays/kde' from 'git://www2.mailstation.de/git/genkde4svn.git' failed

Sync x-kde failed

```

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde den letzen Ordner löschen. /usr/local/portage-overlays/kde also kde

----------

## Phlogiston

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich würde den letzen Ordner löschen. /usr/local/portage-overlays/kde also kde

 

Ich hab das git mal manuell dorthin ausgecheckt, das hat geholfen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie werde ich das jetzt wieder los?

```
194 olaf # paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*

paludis@1213512127: [QA e.repo_name.unusable] Couldn't open repo_name file in '/usr/local/overlays/local/profiles/', falling back to generated name 'x-local' (ignore this message if you have yet to sync this repository).

Building unmerge list... paludis@1213512127: [WARNING e.vdb.packages.failure] In program paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*:

  ... When performing uninstall action from command line:

  ... When executing uninstall task:

  ... When looking for target '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  ... When adding 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed' to the uninstall list:

  ... When adding things that depend upon 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed':

  ... When collecting all installed packages:

  ... When finding provided packages for 'installed':

  ... When loading VDB PROVIDEs map the slow way:

  ... When loading package names from '/var/db/pkg' in category 'media-video':

  ... Skipping VDB package dir '/var/db/pkg/media-video/-MERGING-transcode-1.0.6_rc1' due to exception 'Name '-MERGING-transcode' is not a valid package name part' (paludis::PackageNamePartError)

paludis@1213512128: [QA version_spec.too_long] In program paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*:

  ... When performing uninstall action from command line:

  ... When executing uninstall task:

  ... When looking for target '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  ... When adding 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed' to the uninstall list:

  ... When adding things that depend upon 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed':

  ... When collecting all installed packages:

  ... When finding provided packages for 'installed':

  ... When loading VDB PROVIDEs map the slow way:

  ... When loading package names from '/var/db/pkg' in category 'media-libs':

  ... When parsing package dep spec '=media-libs/capseo-0.3.0_pre200712251-r2':

  ... When parsing version spec '0.3.0_pre200712251-r2':

  ... Number part '200712251' exceeds 8 digit limit permitted by the Package Manager Specification (Paludis supports arbitrary lengths, but other package managers do not)

paludis@1213512128: [QA version_spec.too_long] In program paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*:

  ... When performing uninstall action from command line:

  ... When executing uninstall task:

  ... When looking for target '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  ... When adding 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed' to the uninstall list:

  ... When adding things that depend upon 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed':

  ... When collecting all installed packages:

  ... When finding provided packages for 'installed':

  ... When loading VDB PROVIDEs map the slow way:

  ... When loading package names from '/var/db/pkg' in category 'media-libs':

  ... When parsing package dep spec '=media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200712251-r1':

  ... When parsing version spec '0.3.0_pre200712251-r1':

  ... Number part '200712251' exceeds 8 digit limit permitted by the Package Manager Specification (Paludis supports arbitrary lengths, but other package managers do not)

paludis@1213512128: [WARNING e.use.malformed] In program paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*:

  ... When performing uninstall action from command line:

  ... When executing uninstall task:

  ... When looking for target '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  ... When adding 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed' to the uninstall list:

  ... When adding things that depend upon 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed':

  ... When seeing whether 'app-arch/rpm-5.0.0::installed' has a dep:

  ... When querying use flag 'berkdb' for 'app-arch/rpm-5.0.0::installed' in Paludis environment:

  ... When parsing metadata key 'USE' from 'app-arch/rpm-5.0.0::installed':

  ... Error loading USE for 'app-arch/rpm-5.0.0::installed' due to exception 'Name '(-selinux)' is not a valid use flag name' (paludis::UseFlagNameError), pretending USE is empty for this package

Unhandled exception:

  * In program paludis --uninstall kdebase-scm*:

  * When performing uninstall action from command line:

  * When executing uninstall task:

  * When looking for target '=app-office/akonadi-scm':

  * When adding 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed' to the uninstall list:

  * When adding things that depend upon 'app-office/akonadi-scm::installed':

  * When seeing whether 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed' has a dep:

  * When parsing metadata key 'DEPEND' from 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed':

  * When parsing dependency string '>=dev-libs/glib-2.6 >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0>=sys-devel/flex-2.5.33 sys-devel/bison doc? (dev-util/gtk-doc)' using EAPI '0':

  * When parsing dependency string '>=dev-libs/glib-2.6 >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0>=sys-devel/flex-2.5.33 sys-devel/bison doc? (dev-util/gtk-doc)':

  * When lexing dependency string '>=dev-libs/glib-2.6 >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0 >=sys-devel/flex-2.5.33 sys-devel/bison doc? (dev-util/gtk-doc)':

  * Bad dependency string '>=dev-libs/glib-2.6 >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0 >=sys-devel/flex-2.5.33 sys-devel/bison doc? (dev-util/gtk-doc)': in lex phase: '(' should be followed by whitespace (paludis::erepository::DepStringLexError)

194 olaf #
```

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie werde ich das jetzt wieder los?
> 
> ```
> 
>   * When parsing metadata key 'DEPEND' from 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed':
> ...

 

In der letzten Zeile steht es doch. Da fehlt ein Leerzeichen hinter dem "(" (und auch vor dem ")") in "(dev-util/gtk-doc)". Also ebuild (/usr/portage/dev-libs/libmirage/libmirage-1.0.0.ebuild) bearbeiten, digesten und nochmal versuchen.

Evtl. gibts noch Probleme mit Akonadi (da hat sich scheinbar mal die Category geändert). Dann einfach akonadi (samt dependencies) deinstallieren.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## gimpel

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Wie werde ich das jetzt wieder los?
> 
> ```
> 
>   * When parsing metadata key 'DEPEND' from 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed':
> ...

 

Das wird nicht klappen, da paludis das vom "installed" repo bemängelt

 *Quote:*   

> * When parsing metadata key 'DEPEND' from 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed'

 

D.h. du musst das ebuild da explizit neu installieren, oder deinstallieren. In portage sind die Leerzeichen ja da.

----------

## franzf

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Wie werde ich das jetzt wieder los?
> 
> ```
> 
>   * When parsing metadata key 'DEPEND' from 'dev-libs/libmirage-1.0.0::installed':
> ...

 

Also bei mir gibt es das schon in portage, hab ich ja vor meinem Post geprüft. Allerdings ist mein letzter sync 4 Tage zurück, wegen gcc-upgrade. (Sch**** dass paludis kein parallel-fetch kann...). Nur sind bei mir die Leerzeichen in den Klammern vorhanden, was tatsächlich auf ein Overlay bei Flammenflitzer schließen lässt (oder auf eine lange zurückliegende Installation von libmirage).

Ist das ::installed bei Paludis tatsächlich ein eigenes Repository, so dass ein Update der ebuilds im Repository aus dem es installiert wurde (::gentoo, ::local, ...) nichts bewirkt (falls dieses tatsächlich noch fehlerhaft ist)?

Würde mich hier echt mal interessieren.

----------

## gimpel

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Also bei mir gibt es das schon in portage, hab ich ja vor meinem Post geprüft.

 

Jo sorry, da hatte ich nen Knick in der Optik und noch ne Tasse Kaffee zu wenig intus. Hab's schon editiert.

Paludis scheint das "installed" als repo zu behandeln, ja. Da hilft nur eine erneute Installation der betroffenen ebuilds. (Bin da fast mal durch die Decke gegangen bis ich das kapiert hatte...)

----------

## franzf

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Also bei mir gibt es das schon in portage, hab ich ja vor meinem Post geprüft. 
> 
> Jo sorry, da hatte ich nen Knick in der Optik und noch ne Tasse Kaffee zu wenig intus. Hab's schon editiert.

 

Hehe, oder ich nen Kaffee/Tee zu viel und zu schnell geantwortet  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Paludis scheint das "installed" als repo zu behandeln, ja.

 

Ok. werd ich vllt. mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren, denn bei einem Category-Wechsel sollte es ja keine Meckereien geben, denn aus einem Repo kann ich auch installieren, und es gibt definitiv Meckereien  :Wink: 

Aber vllt. ist ::installed einfach ein "Speziel"-Write-Only-Repo.

----------

